# Opticlean vs ONR re level of dirt



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

I have some Opticlean and been using ONR for quite a while. I've been quite surprised by just how much dirt that ONR can handle.

Here's my question: is there a line (in grime) between when you can use Opticlean and ONR? If so, what is it?

TIA,
Tony


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi Tony,

With the sheer versatility that ONR brings, I've never found the need to 
consider buying OC, so I can't comment directly. The _only_ time when I
don't advocate using ONR in a bucketless fashion is when salt is present.
Other times would be when stuff like cow dung is involved, simply because
of all the tiny bits of grass and seeds that get caught in the MF cloth.

As you seem to have found, ONR will deal with plain mud or soil with few 
problems, so residues of things that get caught in the MF cloth and seem to be 
almost impossible to remove may be that elusive line.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks steve. I found on another thread that if you can't 'see through the dirt' then it's probably time to use ONR in a bucket rather than bucket-less so I may use that as my rule.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

cptzippy said:


> ... if you can 'see through the dirt'


Hmmm, I think you meant can't... 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Lowiepete said:


> Hmmm, I think you meant can't...
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Don't know what you mean - he says seconds after pushing the edit button.


----------

